# tire clearance w/Emonda SL6 (Ultegra brakes)



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

I've read a bunch of stuff on tire clearance on Emonda and sounds like it's pretty tight for 25mm. Seems to work with DA brakes but not with Red. I'm wondering about Ultegra? Anyone have experience with 25mm with Ultegra? I'd be looking at SL6 for example. Thanks!


----------



## DonBjr (Oct 4, 2014)

I just replaced the stock 23mm bontrager tires on my SL6 (64cm frame, ultegra 6800) with a pair of 25mm Continental Grand Prix 4000 SII's and they seem to fit fine.

Inflated, the tires rub the brake pads as you slip the wheels back on, but they will slide past. It seemed like taking them back off while inflated wouldn't work as easily so I let the air out to do that.


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have 25mm Continental Grand Prix 4000 SII's on my SL6 Emonda as well. No clearance issues at all so far (1,300 miles). 

As DonBjr mentioned they do rub the brake pads when putting the wheels on & off the bike, but i don't have to deflate mine. Thats probably a minor brake adjustment though.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

canamdad said:


> I've read a bunch of stuff on tire clearance on Emonda and sounds like it's pretty tight for 25mm. Seems to work with DA brakes but not with Red. I'm wondering about Ultegra? Anyone have experience with 25mm with Ultegra? I'd be looking at SL6 for example. Thanks!


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/emonda-sl8-red-tire-clearance-347919.html


----------

